# This Madden cover Curse is getting crazy..



## SnowfaLL (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow.. At first I thought it was just who Madden asked to be on it this year who got the curse (LT) but now... First Young has 5 turnovers in the past 2 weeks, and just looked like he fucked his leg out of bounds right now..

This is getting pretty insane..

edit: well least hes walking now.. but that sucks.. I really dont want the bucs to win this game =/


----------



## Beta (Oct 16, 2007)

Tomlinson has instead opted for another curse: the Campbell's Chunky Soup Curse.


----------

